# Massive coral shipment for sale sunday at R2O aquariums



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

35 boxes
370 fish
350 corals all high end primo pcs

150 sps cultured and wild
75 chalice echino oxypora
60 zoo/paly
Gold hammers
Nuke green torches
Blue sympodium
Lobo welso trachy symphyllia 
Acan lord echinata rotofundo
Rose bubble anemones
Carpet anemones

I will post a list of items tonight, there are some very rare fish arriving
Questions? Best to call 905 808 4658


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

R2O Hours tomorrow - Sunday = 12Noon - 8pm. Ryan will open on time.....because I am opening up on time. - I will leave you all to your comments 

Fish list to follow - Ryan would like to assess the condition of the fish before posting and getting people's hopes up.. If we're not zombies later....pictures to follow.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Noon! tanks. we'll do a nooner.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Confirmed Fish List.....*

Unpacking now......Fish Have Arrived Healthy......

Acanthurus Sp.	Mystery(?)/Hybrid Mimic Tang (!?!)
Acanthurus xanthopterus	Yellow Fin Tang/Surgeonfish
Amblyeleotris guttata	Orange-Spotted Prawn Goby
Amblyeleotris randalli	Orangestripe Prawn Goby
Apogon leptacanthus	Threadfin Cardinalfish (Blue eyed)
Apolemichthys Xanthotis	Yellow Ear Angelfish (RARE)
Belonepterygion fasciolatum	Red Banded High Fin Dottyback
Bodianus bimaculatus	Yellow Candy Hogfish
Chelmon rostratus	Copperband Butterflyfish
Cirrhilabrus exquisitus	Exquisite Fairy Wrasse
Cirrhilabrus rubriventralis	Social/Long Fin Fairy Wrasse
Cirrhilabrus solorensis	Red Head Solon Fairy Wrasse
Cirrhilabus temmincki	Temmincki/Threadfin Fairy Wrasse
Cryptocentrus cinctus	Yellow Watchman Prawn Goby
Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus	Banded Pipefish
Doryrhamphus excisus	Bluestripe Pipefish
Ecsenius pictus	White Lined Combed Tooth Pictus Blenny
Gobiodon okinawae	Yellow Clown Goby
Halichoeres chrysus	Yellow Wrasse
Halichoeres melanurus	Melanarus/Hoeven's Wrasse
Halichoeres rosopeion	Two Tone Wrasse
Hemitaurichthys zoster	Zoster Butterflyfish (Reef Safe)
Holanthias borbonius	Blotched Anthias (Borb)
Lysmata Debelius	Fire Shrimp
Meiacanthus atrodorsalis	Forktail Blenny
Oxycirrhites typus	Long Nose Hawkfish
Paracheilinus carpenteri	Carpenter's Flashers Wrasse
Paracirrhites sp.	Golden Spotted ? Hawkfish 
Plectranthias inermis	Red Blotchy Hi-Fin Perchlet/Geometric Flame Basslet
Pseudocheilinus hexataenia	Sixline Wrasse
Pterapogon kauderni	Kaudern's/Banggai Cardinal
Pterois radiata	Tailbar Lionfish
Pterosynchiropus splendidus	Mandarin Dragonette/Goby
Rhinopias eschmeyeri	Rhinopias Scorpionfish (RARE)
Synchiropus picturatus	Spotted Mandarin Dragonette/Goby
Xiphasia Setifer	Hair Tail Blenny


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Late Night/Early Morning Eye Candy......*

By far the healthiest SPS shipment to date. Some HUGE Wild Pieces and exceptionally colourful cultured pieces as well. Some Deep Water varieties.

LPS Enthusiasts - GOLD and YELLOW, Branching and Wall Hammers. Chalices, Acans, Multi Coloured Fungias, Gonioporas, Australomussas, Echinos, Zoas.

Enclosed are samplings.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Fish Samples.....*

Enjoy....some interesting fish.....


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

See you boys at noon


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

What a list. I foresee getting broke again this is depressing. Maybe I should stop by the bank for a new loan first...oh but wait isn't it sunday today? 

See you guys this afternoon.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Notice.....the list has (from last inspection) the proper scientific names.  For all you WRASSE aficionados.....the wrasses came in well. They aren't known for shipping well.

There has been a ton of interest in the Yellow Ear Angel due to it's nice sizing (for most displays). Not much is known about it (from my research). Google it and there is a YouTube video of one at a Hong Kong lfs (most likely commanding a nutty dollar amount).

Also a lot of interest in the Rhino.

Always welcome Zena.  As for the Bank Loan - interest rates are still considered low in this economic environment.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Interesting......*

I arrived this morning and found this......

Should I poke him with a stick?........

P.S. - Corals have puffed up nicely.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If you poke him with a stick, make sure it's a long one. Lol


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Some really nice zoa's and paly's , I saw the long hair guy put his hand in water and picked nice paly colony with blue and red skirts?


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> I arrived this morning and found this......
> 
> Should I poke him with a stick?........
> 
> P.S. - Corals have puffed up nicely.


Ryan didn't want to be late


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

griszay2k said:


> Ryan didn't want to be late


this is the best quote about this store . Really dedicated owner and I like this store much 

Got nice pieces, but will post pictures later

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I would like to thank Ryan and Red for great service and pricing. .
I picked up a gorgeous borb, a yellow headed eel and an adoreable watchman goby!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Re SPS:- WOW


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

damsel_den said:


> I would like to thank Ryan and Red for great service and pricing. .
> I picked up a gorgeous borb, a yellow headed eel and an adoreable watchman goby!


Your borb not looking good , swimming up side down some time, so you need qt for few weeks before add in your main tank


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> Your borb not looking good , swimming up side down some time, so you need qt for few weeks before add in your main tank


I watched him over an hour at the store and have been watching him over an hour at home and never saw him go upside down once


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice party 

Thx for the nice corals and fish Ryan. Good to see you again Red.

Pardon me, I'm not the best photographer out there. Under T5HO 1-blue and 1-actinic


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

damsel_den said:


> I watched him over an hour at the store and have been watching him over an hour at home and never saw him go upside down once


Maybe I'm wrong with different one of Red ? Nice and rare borb , to bad I don't see mimic tang available?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

You must have been to busy watching the upside down borbs..it was in the same tank as them


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would just like to say that in a city like we have that is full of stores that we can go to for coral it is really awesome to see guys like Ryan taking extra minute to propel the hobby. R2O is in my top 3 list easily!!! The only problem I have is the other two are Canada Corals and ARA....and you can't really beat Flavio's customer service but Ryan is definitely on par for sure!!!!

I'm just really sad I didn't get to check out what you had.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

The borb I picked up is eating frozen mysis like a pig 

Thanks again Ryan and Red


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

damsel_den said:


> I watched him over an hour at the store and have been watching him over an hour at home and never saw him go upside down once


Zoapaly is just jealous 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

damsel_den said:


> The borb I picked up is eating frozen mysis like a pig
> 
> Thanks again Ryan and Red


Why not show us your pictures ? I would love to see :x Any corals pics?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

There, photos from shipment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks so much....*

Thanks for to everyone that dropped in to make this a great event. Thanks for everyone's patience  . It was very nice to see fellow hobbyists and to chat with new and familiar faces.

I'm certain Ryan will post soon ..... after he wakes up from his current fetal position.

A couple of things to clarify and that were learned from this weekend's experience:

- I have NO (Zero) partnership at R2O - I help out where I can; if I can; at various LFS. Most have seen me and questioned whether I work or have affiliations with one store or another. I try and keep things friendly and fair.

- The Holanthias borbonius (Borb Anthias) listed was pre-paid with the fact that there were no (signifcant) guarantees of arriving in good shape. The customer knew the risks up front. For those wondering - you're still on my list. 

- The Mystery (hybrid) Mimic Tang ......R.I.P. didn't survive the trip. Tragic.

- Unpacking and assisting customers selecting corals and fish requires a Muscle-T or sleeveless shirt. The end result of a normal T-Shirt is fading of the material's dye from the corrosive elements of saltwater for your dominant arm (pit)/sleeve. Trust me when I tell you that I saved everyone from the grief of seeing me in a Muscle-T.

- Plywood and styrofoam makes a great floor bed. Filter floss stuffed into a shirt makes a great pillow.

- The "5 second rule" of dropping food on the floor and questioning whether or not something is still edible at 2am does NOT apply in a busy airport cargo hangar.

- Metal Halide pendants (although not recommended for safety reasons) are convenient for warming up cold food such as pizza or poutine when proper appliances for cooking are not available.


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

i would like to tank Ryan and red for everything td was a great day.. I got lots of goodies .. it was well worth the drive from hamilton as usual ...got there before doors opened and was among the crowd waiting to get in...got to hand pick choice corals ... and the prices were insane .. cant ask for a better sunday ...


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I must say that I left home with very nice pieces. I am sorry that my fish did not survive the trip.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Too much detail re:shirt and food prep protocols IMO ROFL


----------



## Stonebridge (Dec 5, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Enjoy....some interesting fish.....





Taipan said:


> Notice.....the list has (from last inspection) the proper scientific names.  For all you WRASSE aficionados.....the wrasses came in well. They aren't known for shipping well.
> 
> There has been a ton of interest in the Yellow Ear Angel due to it's nice sizing (for most displays). Not much is known about it (from my research). Google it and there is a YouTube video of one at a Hong Kong lfs (most likely commanding a nutty dollar amount).
> 
> ...


The angel appears to be a Cream Angel (Apolemichthys xanthurus) rather than Yellow Ear Angel (Apolemichthys Xanthotis); A.xanthotis' reported range is the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Arabian Gulf, and Oman while A.xanthurus has a wide distribution around the Indian Ocean (including Indonesia). Furthermore, the dark colouration of the head of A.xanthotis extends just past the pectoral fins while in A.xanthurus it terminates just behind the eye. Lastly, the "white" colour on the midsection is more vibrant on A.xanthotis while the midsection of A.xanthurus is a mix of white and black.

Still a nice fish though.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for your clarification and definitive identification.  We're always open to learning new things; especially in this hobby. I'm often mistaken and corrected all the time (and not just in this hobby ).

Your research and eloquent prose is very much appreciated. It was not just a brief passing comment; but a well crafted and objective precis. Hands down; I certainly agree with your analysis. In fact; as a re-affirmation of your due diligence and analysis; a few Reef Central "Angelfish experts" and "Original Ken" from lfs ReefQuarium agree with your analysis as well. Original Ken's initial instinct was that it was a Cream Angel. 

Thanks for selecting this thread as your virgin post on GTAA and welcome to the forum. You will find the members here quite friendly and amicable.  I try to keep thing a little light hearted as I'm sure you've seen in previous posts. Once a hobby becomes "work", "boring", or a "chore" it's no longer fun or a hobby in my eyes.

GTAA always welcomes members that can add to its growing body of knowledge. Namaste.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Thanks for to everyone that dropped in to make this a great event. Thanks for everyone's patience  . It was very nice to see fellow hobbyists and to chat with new and familiar faces.
> 
> I'm certain Ryan will post soon ..... after he wakes up from his current fetal position.
> 
> ...


ok this made me howl. I'll tell you what, Red, if you were a club promoter, you'd be throwing back free shots all night and blistered from getting dry humped. 

But being one for all our great lfs sure doesn't seem as glamorous.  I missed this event so I didn't see you in action but you're a Picasso at painting a vivid image of the back-breaking work involved in delivering Toronto incredible selection week after week.

Kudos Ryan and all you other insane store owners. Your bloodshot eyes and zombie stare are proof enough of your dedication. And Red, you're gonna get dry humped one of these days.


----------



## Stonebridge (Dec 5, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Thank you so much for your clarification and definitive identification.  We're always open to learning new things; especially in this hobby. I'm often mistaken and corrected all the time (and not just in this hobby ).
> 
> Your research and eloquent prose is very much appreciated. It was not just a brief passing comment; but a well crafted and objective precis. Hands down; I certainly agree with your analysis. In fact; as a re-affirmation of your due diligence and analysis; a few Reef Central "Angelfish experts" and "Original Ken" from lfs ReefQuarium agree with your analysis as well. Original Ken's initial instinct was that it was a Cream Angel.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------

